# If Your Tiel was a Person...



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

If your 'tiel was a person, what would he/she be like? I'll begin. Yoko would be British or French Royalty, most likely a princess. (She has such a snobby attitude sometimes! )


----------



## Ftest (May 18, 2013)

Ha ha that is hysterical I'll give it a go.
Rosie would be the most popular girl at high school that everyone wants to either date or be friends with, but she is a b-atch.
Olive is like a little Medea, sweet, but don't make her mad.


----------



## Pippitha (Mar 27, 2011)

oh man.

Newbird was be the grumpy old man that yells at kids to get off her lawn.

Miley would be a scared little kid, but super curious so always getting into trouble and irritating Newbird. haha


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Haha! Love it!
Sam would be a friendly, patient and popular person with luscious locks! But with one h*ll of a "bite" once annoyed
Blizz would be a clingy attention seeking short guy who loves being cuddled, but is angered quickly and doesn't mind a bit of rough and tumble
Mack would be a tall handsome blond who would just have to strut down a street to make all the ladies swoon...but otherwise he'd be a quiet clumsy slob... haha


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

Haha! Loving it so far! :rofl:


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Joey would be the slightly clumsy one who is terrified of _everything_ but has brave moments once in a while. The sweet natured dork who never knows what time it is (he will 'good morning' you senseless at any time of day) but will cheerfully and enthusiastically greet you anyway


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

For some reason, I keep seeing Beaker as a black man with a nice voice. Either that or some crotchety old white guy. 

Jaid would be a mentally challenged turd in high school who can't seem to get out of detention


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Haha, love it!
Candy would be a sweet and shy little lady, and Tony would be a hyperactive little man who yells at everyone. LOL


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

CaliTiels said:


> For some reason, I keep seeing Beaker as a black man with a nice voice. Either that or some crotchety old white guy.
> 
> Jaid would be a mentally challenged turd in high school who can't seem to get out of detention


Poor Jaid!  I can't stop giggling over that description though.


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

CaliTiels said:


> Jaid would be a mentally challenged turd in high school who can't seem to get out of detention


SO Funny! I spit out my water laughing! :rofl:


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Hahaha, these are gold. :rofl:

Henry is a wrinkly elderly man, probably rich, who always wears a tuxedo and goes to young people's clubs to show off and woo the younger ladies.

Honey is a sweet woman, perhaps a mother, but has the temper of a dragon and is not to be messed with.

Coco is a paraplegic (he struggles to fly) adolescent who is always horny. He tries to act tough and older than his years but really he's still just an emotional little kid.

And Sophie is the hyperactive toddler who gets into everything and is too curious for her own good.


----------



## TashaSha (Aug 11, 2014)

Hehhe, nice topic...
My Zvjerka would be a handsome yung guy who likes things to alway be on its place, intelligent and a bit stubborn. I guess he would be a Virgo in horoscope.


----------



## WyethKeth (May 17, 2014)

Fashionista. A male one, at that. He's such a little drama queen, he cleans his feathers for 5+ minutes every 2 minutes, and he demands to come into the shower with me everyday. He chews only pink/purple paper, I'm serious. He won't touch the green or blues. He had such a girly sounding whistle, ha ha.

I'd bet, if he was a human, he's file his nails all the time, take showers 3 times a day, and would buy the fanciest/cutest clothes ever. He probably wouldn't even live with me in my filthy house, hah! Neat blonde hair, stubbly chin, the whole deal.


----------



## Peetenomax (Nov 23, 2013)

I believe that Fashionista would be called a metrosexual 

Dexter would be that kid who doesn't want his veggies touching each other & don't sit next to him. Or be affectionate, except when he wants it, & on his terms.

Ever see that TV program on the USA network "Monk"? Dex is that guy.


Benny gets a pass. He's just a baby so we don't know who he'll be. 
Most likely some spoiled kid that suffers from Affluenza.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Kiwi would be a smart and studious... cranky librarian. She kind of has that stereotypical librarian air around her. :rofl:

And Kiwi is always learning new things, she likes to mimic people a lot. Her favorite thing to do is how off her wings when I say "pretty bird"! 

She likes to hang out on top of my bookshelf and peer over the side, I like to think she's trying to find something to read.
Whenever anyone in my room talks too loud she will squawk at them until they are quiet and then clack her beak and go back to preening herself. Anywhere else is fine, but she doesn't like any noise in the "library". :lol:


----------



## F0RSAK3N (Sep 22, 2014)

This is a lot of fun.

Morrissey is the arrogant but tough leader of his little group of greasers, and he's not afraid to break into song or pull a switchblade to prove his point.

Miss Havisham is the tall, pretty girl who puffs up her hair and chews gum and sits there judging you while whispering in Morrissey's ear.

The Count is the big guy who looks intimidating and tough but is prett darn nice. He also doesn't mind harmonizing with his little greaser buddies.

River is the sweet little scruffy girl that sits in the corner and acts gothic until you get to know her. Then you realize she's smart and funny and has a very sarcastic sense of humor. 

Gandalf is the class clown who will do anything for a laugh and will never pass on a dare...just don't call him chicken (or yellow).

Johnny Marr is the handsome misfit that occasionally battles for head of the gang but doesn't mind tagging along. He sings against the chorus of the others when they have their little standoffs. 

Saruman is the younger sibling that tags along and can't help but chime in. He's also the fastest little fellow and has the sharpest eyes.

Willow is the wild little rebel that does what she wants, when she wants. I think there might be a future for her and Saruman.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

this is fun!
Ollie would be a really gentle old lady, but also very independent and has a bossy side 
Ivy would be a little toddler really: very uncoordinated, thinks she's amazing, needs no help doing anything. a bit of a prima donna really!
and Bjorn, back when he was well... he'd be one of those super extravert friendly hilarious people you meet: whose always bouncing along, happy to be there and cheery! he'd probably pursue a career as a clown.


----------



## Oztiel (Sep 5, 2014)

Bus conductor!
It is impossible to hold any sort of paper in my hand and read it unless Sunshine comes along and punches it with her beak- "Tickets Please!"

Oz


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

Haha! I love these!


----------



## lilac_hippo (Sep 7, 2014)

Tufty would be a strange cross between royalty and a Bruce Willis character. The royalty part is because he ALWAYS tries to be in a higher place than you so that he can look down on you (and that takes some doing when you have one wing shorter than the other and you can't fly) and he usually does things on his terms and when he wants to and not before.
The Bruce Willis character is because a few years ago he launched himself off the top of his cage (remember he can't fly) and caught his neck (which is lacking in feathers) on a nail we didn't know was sticking out of the skirting board. We didn't think he'd survive the night but after two operations including one to stitch his crop back together he's a fit and happy little guy. It seems we named him appropriately as he sometimes thinks he's Tuf(ty) as nails! :lol:


----------



## toxic00angel (Aug 28, 2014)

Charlie is an spoilt little toddler who pulls the dogs tail and whiskers, and everything has to be done on her terms. If another child is playing with their toys or having a snack then it will be snatched by charlie the grumpy toddler. She is a sweetie when she is sleepy.


----------



## SlightlyNorth (May 26, 2014)

This thread is absolutely adorable, it makes me want to draw some comics of them all! Haha!

Oh man, Pixel would probably be an 18-year-old or so guy who loves being around people but hates to admit it! He would also love cuddles but when you would approach him he would be all, "Wait no stop what are you doing I am manly I don't like cuddles, go away okay no wait don't that was nice actually let's keep cuddling please"


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

Haha! :rofl: So funny!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

LOL I'm loving this thread! :lol:

Missy would be that Aunt that everyone loves and who always has cookies or other treats whenever you come to visit. Or that owl named Big Momma from The Fox and the Hound. 

Harriet would be this popular little girl in elementary who always dresses really cute, her hair is blonde and curly and she wears it up in twin ponytails. She can have a bit of bratty side to her, but overall she's a sweet kid who stays out of trouble.

Ozzie would be the awkward red-headed little boy with freckles. He gets picked on a lot, but he'll fight (badly XD) if he can't run. He'd much rather avoid trouble. XD He really likes Harriet and is smitten with her, but she doesn't even know he exists.

(I included Harriet the budgie, otherwise I wouldn't know how to explain Ozzie as a person. XD He's helpless without Harriet in his sight.)

@SlightlyNorth, DRAW AWAY! OMG yes! XD


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

SlightlyNorth said:


> This thread is absolutely adorable, it makes me want to draw some comics of them all! Haha!


Please draw Jaid the Turd.  Maybe doing some graffiti or something


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

CaliTiels said:


> Please draw Jaid the Turd.  Maybe doing some graffiti or something


LOL I'd love to see this. XD I laughed my self silly at your description of Jaid the Turd, by the way. XD


----------



## SlightlyNorth (May 26, 2014)

RowdyTiel said:


> @SlightlyNorth, DRAW AWAY! OMG yes! XD





CaliTiels said:


> Please draw Jaid the Turd.  Maybe doing some graffiti or something


Haha oh man we'll see if I actually get to it! School's really picking up for me now so I don't have a whole lot of extra time, but after the quarter is up on the 30th I'll try to draw some! cx


----------



## RachelD (Aug 30, 2014)

Joe would be a handsome and brave prince.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

As I sit here watching Joey watch 'The Nightmare Before Christmas', I have to add that he would also be the guy who sits in front of the tv in his underwear most of the day, never taking his eyes from the screen, eating most of the time he is sitting there.


----------



## cheekyfellow (Aug 31, 2014)

Iv'e always thought about this! My Tiel would obviously have an Australian accent and would be ending every sentence with mate and cheeky fellow (hence the name), though i think the latter might be British


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

TamaMoo said:


> As I sit here watching Joey watch 'The Nightmare Before Christmas', I have to add that he would also be the guy who sits in front of the tv in his underwear most of the day, never taking his eyes from the screen, eating most of the time he is sitting there.


:rofl: that is too funny!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

I have never known a bird to be such a tv junkie. If it is on, he wants to watch. If we don't have it on, he will look at it, then one of us, then back at the tv, then to one of us, as if asking why it isn't on.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Actually, my Tony loves to sit in his coconut and watch TV (especially when my husband watches golf). The cage is positioned right next to the TV so it's convenient for him, lol.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

That is cute! Hubby watches golf, but Joey isn't interested, He seemed to be all into the Grand Prix race recently, and will watch NFL and what we call soccer and the rest of the world calls football.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

LOL, that is funny! We should get Tony and Joey together for a game:rofl:


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

That could be fun.


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

Birdie would be Olivia, wife to Augustus and mother of Tiberius, she can be extremely wicked at times. Other times she is quiet and reflective.


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Our new bay bud would be a naughty toddler that wants to be with their mummy ALL the time


----------



## amberwydell (Oct 13, 2013)

These are great!  Cosmo would be a band geek with a real attitude. He'd hang out by himself, playing music and glaring at anyone who crosses paths with him... But deep down, he's a really softie who loves attention!


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

These are so funny! :rofl:


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Everybody has nice things to say about their cockatiels, a handsome prince, princess, ladies man, sweet little girl...

Then I'm just like "Yep. Mine are poop. I got ripped off." :lol:

Well boys, consider it a motivational tool. Maybe if you stop singing to your feet you too can become handsome princes


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

CaliTiels said:


> Everybody has nice things to say about their cockatiels, a handsome prince, princess, ladies man, sweet little girl...
> 
> Then I'm just like "Yep. Mine are poop. I got ripped off." :lol:
> 
> Well boys, consider it a motivational tool. Maybe if you stop singing to your feet you too can become handsome princes


Best giggle of the day!


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

CaliTiels said:


> Everybody has nice things to say about their cockatiels, a handsome prince, princess, ladies man, sweet little girl...
> 
> Then I'm just like "Yep. Mine are poop. I got ripped off." :lol:
> 
> Well boys, consider it a motivational tool. Maybe if you stop singing to your feet you too can become handsome princes


Lol naw! To put mine in short...Sam is lovely, Blizz is a jerk, Mack is a jerk and Flynn is a hyperactive toddler thats into EVERYTHING

pssht Beaker and Jaid <3 <3


----------

